# RNS-E Navigation Disc locked?



## Pab (Jan 16, 2016)

Hi all 

So decided to "upgrade" my Navi DVD Disc/firmware in my 2012 TT Mk2 for a more recent one, however when i flip the front panel down, and press the Eject button, nothing happens (No sounds, nothing at all). Existing disc seems to function ok tho even though it doesn't eject.

Just a few things i wanted to check before i go mad.

1. the Navi disk Does live in the head unit behind the screens with the memory card doesnt it?
2. Are there any tricks to it at all? Does the Disc Lock in there, or should it just eject??

Thanks for any clues!! 

Cheers
Paul


----------



## Grizzlebear (Oct 2, 2015)

yes and yes


----------



## chaznik (Mar 27, 2011)

You need to code disc eject using VCDS


----------



## Pab (Jan 16, 2016)

chaznik said:


> You need to code disc eject using VCDS


Ahh ok - thanks for the pointer there .

Bearing in mind that the manual states that you should be able to play CD's etc in the same slot, shouldn't this have been removed by the dealer as standard, or am i just being silly here??!!


----------



## barry_m2 (Jun 29, 2015)

You can enable to disable the eject button as you wish and leave it either way.

If you post up where you are, someone close by could plug in and eject it for you in about 30 seconds.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Bear in mind there is Unlock once only and
Unlock permanently. Go for the latter.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Pab (Jan 16, 2016)

Cheers Guys - Thanks for all your help.

Have pinged the local Dealer, since as far as i'm concerned this should have been unlocked from the off (as per the book!).

Will see what happens - I'm certainly not paying them to sort it!


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

If it's a factory fit unit then yes dealer is required to unlock it

It's usually locked for transportation and for demo cars 
37 navigation
10 adaption
Channel 067: CD/DVD Drive
000 - Normal/Eject-Button enabled
001 = Eject CD/DVD (will not be saved)
255 = Eject-Button disabled/locked (Anti-Theft-Protection)

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Pab (Jan 16, 2016)

ReTTro fit said:


> If it's a factory fit unit then yes dealer is required to unlock it
> 
> It's usually locked for transportation and for demo cars
> 37 navigation
> ...


Cheers ReTTro  Lets see what the Stealers say before doing anything


----------



## Pab (Jan 16, 2016)

Many thanks ReTTro - Picked up a genuine VCDS cable and did it myself last night  All sorted now - thanks for the pointers on where to look


----------

